# Camino way.



## groyne (Dec 18, 2019)

I'm not religious and neither is Mrs G, but she's wondering if it's possible to do the last part of the Camino, Sarria to Santiago, with the Motorhome in tow? The idea being to park up at the end of a section, get public transport to back to the start, then walk back to the van. Drive to the end of the next section and repeat all the way to the end. We're thinking about doing it at the end of March on our way back from finding the winter sun.

Has anyone done this, or know if it's possible?


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 18, 2019)

I would think it very do-able, If you want the compostela (certificate) you will need a pilgrims passport and get it stamped to record your journey on the way, you need to walk a minimum of 100 km. The last time we were there was 2010 a holy year and boy was it busy, the next holy year 2021. Good luck with your walk if you do it. I am sure you will enjoy it and meet plenty of other pilgrims on the way..Don't forget your shell.


----------



## Wully (Dec 18, 2019)

Can’t  read anything you write wae that fly in the corner of my eye.


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 18, 2019)

Wully said:


> Can’t  read anything you write wae that fly in the corner of my eye.



Fly! its a ant.  For some reason my bender wouldn't work since the upgrade.


----------



## r4dent (Dec 18, 2019)

I keep trying to kill the bloody thing.


----------



## groyne (Dec 18, 2019)

I'm a devout Athiest, so I'm not bothered about shells and things, Mrs G likes that sort of thing though, starting from Sarria qualifies for the certificate.

Having a quick look around, most of the overnight stops are connected by bus (haven't checked the timetables yet). The only problem section is Portomarin/Palas de Rie, it's a 2 hour plus journey via Lugo, so would probanly fork out for a Taxi on that section.


----------



## Dezi (Dec 18, 2019)

Hi,
We did the pilgrim route from ST Jean Pied de Port  to the Santiago and beyond many years ago.

No particular problems as I remember, but the journey does not finish until you carry on past Santiago  de compostela and reach the sea
to wash your feet.

The young lady in the photo was Polish and had walked from Lourdes.

Dezi


----------



## groyne (Dec 18, 2019)

Did you do it with the Motorhome Dezi?
If I reach the sea I'll go fishing, looks like it could be good for Bass.


----------



## Dezi (Dec 18, 2019)

groyne said:


> Did you do it with the Motorhome Dezi?
> If I reach the sea I'll go fishing, looks like it could be good for Bass.


Check your mail.

Dezi


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 18, 2019)

Dezi said:


> Hi,
> We did the pilgrim route from ST Jean Pied de Port  to the Santiago and beyond many years ago.
> 
> No particular problems as I remember, but the journey does not finish until you carry on past Santiago  de compostela and reach the sea
> ...



I bet it took her some time in them boots.


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 18, 2019)

groyne said:


> I'm a devout Athiest,



A bit of a conundrum.


----------



## groyne (Mar 15, 2022)

Well, it's been a couple of years but here we are at last. We where a week away from starting the walk when Covid struck. 
We started the walk today,  Sarria to Porto Marin, 25km, the furthest I've walked in years. A bit of a grueler, but same again tomorrow. 























Mrs. G is a seasoned walker,  we'll see how my feet are tomorrow after another 25km.


----------



## Derekoak (Mar 15, 2022)

We do linear walking routes by: cycling a judged distance along the route, padlock the bikes, walk back to the camper, then pick up the bikes, stay the night and repeat the next stretch. 
Walk straight past the cathedral igoring it and finish at Finistere light House if you are not religious. That is the pre Christian way. finistere means the end of the earth, or maybe lands end. We are there now.


----------



## groyne (Mar 15, 2022)

We've found enough places to park up, get transport from and walk back to.
 Finistere may be a step too far.


----------



## jacquigem (Mar 15, 2022)

Definitely worth visiting Finistere, you can take the van an stay overnight. Atmospheric and stunning views.


----------



## Stanski (Mar 15, 2022)

groyne said:


> We've found enough places to park up, get transport from and walk back to.
> Finistere may be a step too far.


Think you mean a few hundred .
Well done for the tenacity and good luck with the journey.


----------



## groyne (Mar 15, 2022)

True, probably thousands of steps, the Fitbit said we'd done nearly 35k steps today.  We'll probably drive to Finistere.


----------



## Drover (Mar 15, 2022)

The cathedral is stunning... hardly no one there last month.
I walked in it and around it, does that count 
Had to get some refreshments after that


----------



## groyne (Mar 16, 2022)

Day 2, Portomarin to Palas de Rei,  cool, cloudy and bouts of fine rain,  that soaks you through. 
A lot of road walking, ended up with a couple of blisters,  so glad to see the van.


----------



## groyne (Mar 17, 2022)

Day 3 Palas de Rei to  Melide,  only 15km and fairley easy going, so it was a nice walk in the warm sunshine. 

Setting the Fitbit. 












Mrs. G's new friend Eamonn.


----------



## r4dent (Mar 17, 2022)

groyne said:


> wondering if it's possible to do the last part of the Camino, Sarria to Santiago, with the *Motorhome in tow?*



Er I don't think you've got the basics of Motor Home use  quite right!

If it is "in tow" it is a caravan,  motor homes tend to be self propelled.


----------



## Stanski (Mar 18, 2022)

r4dent said:


> Er I don't think you've got the basics of Motor Home use  quite right!
> 
> If it is "in tow" it is a caravan,  motor homes tend to be self propelled.


Read it to be the missus going to tow it possibly. Like those strongest men types. Probably will have the Calves to do it by then.

As an aside, how's the blisters?


----------



## groyne (Mar 18, 2022)

Don't diss the Mrs, she'll use one of you to hit the other.  As for the blisters, I've just about got them under control. I'm using a blister plaster, surrounded by a large foam bunion ring held in position by medical tape.
Just about to set off for the bus back to Melide.


----------



## suneye (Mar 18, 2022)

I am loving these posts it is great to know it is possible to do this with public transport and a van.


----------



## groyne (Mar 18, 2022)

I'll put a list of stops when I get home suneye.
Today was the shortest leg, just under 12km, we started in Melide and walked to Arzua. A cool start, then the sun came out, a light breeze,  perfect for walking. 




An early start, we cast long shadows.





Not mine.


----------



## suneye (Mar 18, 2022)

Brilliant thanks


----------



## groyne (Mar 19, 2022)

Day 5, waiting for the bus to take us to Arzua, so we can walk back.






It's starting to confuse Mrs G., as we are in O Pedrouzo, but the bus stop says it's Arca and Google says O Pino. She's not alone.


----------



## Stanski (Mar 19, 2022)

Keep smiling, at least you have sun.
Cloud with rain spits here in La Marina, Alicante.
Are you walking every day, or resting any?


----------



## groyne (Mar 19, 2022)

Don't really want sunshine when walking, it gets hot and sweaty.  It's just clouded over,  so it's cooled a bit. 
Found Robmac's spiritual home this morning. 
The beer shrine. 




We had to stop. 




He'll be on the Camino next week.


----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 19, 2022)

If you sit on the steps , outside the main door of the cathedral, face outwards.
You get to see the looks on the faces of the pilgrims as they climb towards you.
One guy had done the last 25km on his knees.
I stopped short of asking him what great sin he was trying to get expiated.
I wonder if it worked.?
We went into the church, saw the sights and did the biz with the statue.
But were appalled by the amount of gold and other expenses in a poor country.
It turns out a lot of it was guilt money by people who conquered South America.. And slave trade,  guaranteeing absolution and salvation..
Nice little earner, all round.
We envy the real pilgrims certainty.


----------



## groyne (Mar 19, 2022)

I'll only have to take a mirror to see an exhausted face tomorrow. As for the church, I figured out something was wrong from an early age. They're the Borg of religions.


----------



## groyne (Mar 20, 2022)

The final day has dawned, we're on a small family run Aire outside Santiago. The owner has kindly offered us a lift back to O Pedruozo. 
So I just have to tape up my feet ( as a precaution) and we'll be off.


----------



## FrednEthel (Mar 20, 2022)

We've walked the Portuguese Camino to Santiago and have been wondering about the feasibility of doing exactly what you guys are doing so have been following your walk with interest (and envy).  It seems that I can't PM you.


----------



## groyne (Mar 20, 2022)

View attachment 107038

View attachment 107039


----------



## groyne (Mar 20, 2022)

Last day only





To go.


----------



## groyne (Mar 20, 2022)

Made it. 




6 days of walking,  not a foot wrong,  the signage was brilliant till we got to Santiago,  then we had to ask several times how to get to the cathedral.


----------



## jacquigem (Mar 20, 2022)

Well done !


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 20, 2022)

Seconded!


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 20, 2022)

Could you post your precise itinerary and the travel services you used?


----------



## groyne (Mar 20, 2022)

I'll do a post with the details when I get home in a couple of weeks.


----------



## The laird (Mar 20, 2022)

Brilliant well done mate


----------



## Clunegapyears (Mar 20, 2022)

Well done. Quite something to have done. 
Love that Mrs G always smiling. Were you?


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 20, 2022)

Thanks, that would be great. I quite fancy doing this myself ...


----------



## groyne (Mar 21, 2022)

Clunegapyears said:


> Love that Mrs G always smiling. Were you?


She's a glass half full person.
No.



Canalsman said:


> Thanks, that would be great. I quite fancy doing this myself ...



It's well worth doing, even if you are like me and don't particularly like hiking. The trails are well marked and the climbs aren't hard.


----------



## groyne (Mar 21, 2022)

The end of the world,  we cheated a bit,  and only walked the last 3km 
Now sat with a beer,  awaiting the sunset. 




Cheers.


----------



## jacquigem (Mar 22, 2022)

Did you overnight on cliff top ?


----------



## groyne (Mar 22, 2022)

No, we stayed in the Aire at Fisterre and walked to the lighthouse. Though that clifftop parking looked fantastic.


----------



## Dezi (Mar 22, 2022)

This is where we stayed overnight.
Dezi


----------



## jacquigem (Mar 22, 2022)

It was packed last summer ,only just managed to get on.


----------



## Derekoak (Mar 22, 2022)

We went way up the tarmac Road above the lighthouse to nearly the top of the peninsula and took a track off to the left, parked by a tor on the walking "route de faros" with a view down on the lighthouse from above.


----------



## groyne (Apr 16, 2022)

> Could you post your precise itinerary and the travel services you used.


Here you go.

https://wildcamping.co.uk/threads/sarria-to-santiago-in-a-motorhome.90447/#post-1251627


----------



## alcam (Apr 17, 2022)

Not for me but good luck to all who do it .
Stayed a couple of nights in St Jean pied le port this weekend 
The walk is big business
Bizarrely ,talking to American and Yorkshire walkers , one of the main companies who organise these trips is based in Glasgow .
Weegies don't walk !


----------



## Helen Robinson (Apr 19, 2022)

Hoping to walk next year from St Jean Pied de Port to Santiago. Husband will drive to the next destination each day and wait for me. Expecting it to take 30-40 days.


----------



## Herbenny (Apr 23, 2022)

I have always liked the idea of doing this partly my faith and from a spiritual aspect but I can barely walk as far as the corner shop these days  !
I read Shirley MacLaine “The Camino” years ago and it really stuck with me.
I enjoyed seeing the photos thanks and good luck to those that attempt it and well done to those that have braved it


----------



## Nabsim (Apr 23, 2022)

One of my old workmates is walking this now. He has been posting pics of his progress in a past of shorts in the snow this week lol

Edit: he is not doing it for religious reasons, it’s the challenge/walk that he enjoys


----------



## groyne (Apr 23, 2022)

He must have started at St Jean Pied de Port, that's 800km to Santiago, several times longer than what we did.  Wish him "Buen camino".


----------



## alun145 (May 2, 2022)

FrednEthel said:


> We've walked the Portuguese Camino to Santiago and have been wondering about the feasibility of doing exactly what you guys are doing so have been following your walk with interest (and envy).  It seems that I can't PM you.


Hi
Saw many walkers while on Portugal coast which was stunning. Have you any details of the Portuguese Camino?


----------



## groyne (May 2, 2022)

I looked at the Camino Portuguese, but couldn't find enough public transport along the route. It's possible using taxis, I'd budget 30Euros a day for them.


----------



## alun145 (May 2, 2022)

Thanks for that


----------

